# Want to work in New Zealand IT sector



## Harry263 (Dec 18, 2012)

What is New Zealand SKILLED Migration Program? Or how to get the visa to get enter in NZ job market. Also want to know which type of Visa offered by NZ for skilled worker ?

What is the process ?

Thanks
Harshil Patel


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

First of all read this and find out if you are actually eligible to apply for a Skilled Migrant Visa.
Skilled Migrant Category

It will answer all your questions however be warned that just because you're eligible to apply doesn't necessarily mean you'll be approved.

Good luck!


----------

